# Hello! I just upgraded to TI!



## campguy71 (Aug 22, 2005)

Hey, I just road my very own Litespeed Firenze. I got it from Colorado Cyclist,great frame and fork deal. 

I am 150 at 5'6". Only one flat road ride, but no frame flex! I love the ride, very steel like, yet seems a little more spark to it! 

I never thought I would have a Litespeed, I am alittle stoked. It is not the lightest rig, but like I said, I am comming from steel. This is my 1st sub 20lb bike. 

I e-mailed Litespeed about the free socks last week, but no word back yet. Does anyone know about this? 

James


----------



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

Congrats! You're going to love it evem more 10 years from now when it still looks and rides the same (with new decals). Need a picture. - TF


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

Titanium is my favorite frame material. I guess that is why I own both a Vortex and a Custom Classic. The best part is you bought from a company that really stands behind thier product. Enjoy the miles of smiles!


----------



## IcemanYVR (Jul 27, 2006)

Congratulations on your new bike, I am just beginning to experience my new Tuscany.

BTW, I never got my socks either, and I bought the bike.


----------



## campguy71 (Aug 22, 2005)

I did too! I hope the people at Litespeed read this. I would love some new socks to sport on my new Firenze!

I hope to post pics soon.


----------



## seejoy (Aug 23, 2002)

Hi guys,
I bought a 2006 Firenze on August 1st and the shop owner had me fill out a Litespeed questionare concerning my impressions after test riding the bike. That got mailed off to Litespeed and I got the socks last week.
Ask your bike shop owner about it.
Socks are cool 

SeeJoy


----------



## campguy71 (Aug 22, 2005)

I test road at a LBS, but nothing to fill out. 

I went with the 2005 Firenze at Colorado Cyclist due to $ and I like the traditional geometry. But mostly due to $. 

I gues i am out of luck with the socks. It's ok, still a great ride!


----------



## seejoy (Aug 23, 2002)

Bummer..
I didn't know about the sock offer when I went, I was actually test riding Giants...and took the Firenze out just as a comparison ride.
Well, there was no comparison between the two, so that's why I paid alittle more and bought the Litespeed 
Hey, go back and test ride again and ask about the sock offer!


----------



## Lamdog (Jan 11, 2006)

campguy71 said:


> Hey, I just road my very own Litespeed Firenze. I got it from Colorado Cyclist,great frame and fork deal.
> 
> I am 150 at 5'6". Only one flat road ride, but no frame flex! I love the ride, very steel like, yet seems a little more spark to it!
> 
> ...


What size did you get?


----------



## campguy71 (Aug 22, 2005)

*Here is a Pic.*

49 cm of pure joy!


----------



## axebiker (Aug 22, 2003)

Other side!! Show us "the goods".  Nice ride. I almost got one last year. Then I almost got a Solano. But I ended up with a Tuscany...whatta bummer, huh?  Then I had "the fever", so I bought a Teramo frame off eBay (near new -- frame, fork, seatpost) for $600.


----------

